# TRAIN SMART!...A great "E-Book" on Weight Lifting.



## BIG Sean Madigan (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey All,





Check out: http://www.1shoppingcart.com/app/aftrack.asp?afid=40202

It's an e-book by Pete Sisco who was the co-author (with John Little) of Power Factor Training and Static Contraction Training.

Anyway, it's worth a look.

*BIG* Sean Madigan

Combative Solutions

_"Every man dies, not every man really lives."_ - William Wallace


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

